# Omfg So Excited!?!?!!!?!?!



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

Gonna buy a tank what i would guess is aabout 7gal, cant wait! Im going to put a betta in it i just wana know why they are so expensive in this particular shop. My old LFC sold them in coldwater  so i tried to save them and they were quite cheap. But my new LFC sells them for $35.95 AUD (37.37, cos i use google converter). Why so expensive! Well at least these bunch of fish are in tropical water for a change, but still in a box ): Im on a mission!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Some bettas are bread to look certain ways and are considered "show" fish. Hence the cost.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep, its the breeding. Different strains are rarer, cost more.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its a bit high if you ask me,but its also a different country.You are most likely paying some of the tranship fee with the price.

Cant wait to see pics when you get one,and get it set up!


----------

